# Once again



## jani

Once again i want to learn something new, I have listened lots of music with clean and powerful vocals and i would like to be able to sing like that someday.


COuld you reccomend me some Books/Dvd's/ Youtube video lessons etc?

All help is appreciated!:tiphat:


----------

